# mark 2 ruger 22/45 1911



## surveyjoe4025 (Sep 22, 2011)

what is a good price for a ruger 22/45 , stainless barrel and gerfect condition ?? have ann papers an box and extra clip thanks


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

$250-300

right now tradewinds has the blued model, new for $259 as a reference, stainless worth a little more, but then again its used as well so give or take $


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

try gun broker.. its usually a good place to get a average price


----------

